# Yeast purchased



## koolkuna (30/12/16)

Where's the best place to purchase yeast online.


----------



## manticle (30/12/16)

You have myriad options mate.

Are you after wyeast/whitelabs liquid yeast, mangrove jacks, danstar or fermentis dry, yeast bay, funky yeasts.....?

More info about what you're after please.


----------



## yankinoz (30/12/16)

If you want liquid yeasts, you might avoid shipping in summer from a distant supplier or to a remote area, if that is where you live. They might pack the yeast with blue ice packets, but they last only so long. There's always Express, but that could get awfully costly.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/12/16)

Where are you Australia post delays parcels that are not sent express can even take days for a letter to arrive that would have been delivered the next day.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/16)

Putting your location in the sidebar would be helpful.


----------



## MartinOC (30/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> Putting your location in the sidebar would be helpful.


Wot he said.

The mob I work with won't ship liquid yeasts unless we can be sure it'll get to you ASAP. If necessary, liquid yeasts go by air express separately (no extra charge to the customer - we just cop it), whilst the rest of the order (heavy stuff) goes by road. We NEVER ship liquids on Fridays for that very reason.

We've sent stuff to Darwin & Kalgoorlie in mid-summer from Melbourne & it's arrived still cold.

PM me if you want to know details (ie. No advertising here...).


----------



## mstrelan (30/12/16)

Clever Brewing is a pretty good option no matter where you are. They pack liquid yeast with ice and it always arrives cold. Last shipment I received the yeast was only 2 weeks old. No affiliation just a happy customer when the Brisbane stores don't have what I need.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/12/16)

Can recommend Clever brewing and national Homebrew from personal experience. Used to love Barleyman (ice packs and insulated box for shipping), but alas Nick pulled the plug a while back.


----------



## daveHQ (30/12/16)

I bought a smack pack (and some grain) from Grain and grape, and it arrived today with ice packs in the bag that were still half frozen!! 

I was very happy, not bad for summer!! 

I'd recommend Grain and grape, select the express post option and it'll get there cold!


----------



## koolkuna (11/3/17)

Thanks


----------



## lfc_ozzie (17/3/17)

daveHQ said:


> I bought a smack pack (and some grain) from Grain and grape, and it arrived today with ice packs in the bag that were still half frozen!!
> 
> I was very happy, not bad for summer!!
> 
> I'd recommend Grain and grape, select the express post option and it'll get there cold!


Yea i mainly buy from grain and Grape too, Yeast has arrived up here overnight still fairly cold. Im sure the recent cool weather has helped too


----------

